# May 45 th



## diman (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;eGgRtFxXU4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGgRtFxXU4A[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 20, 2013)

I like that video. It shows how human we can be even in the midst of battle.
These two guys were lucky enough to share a passion for the circus and after the personal show they shared they parted without firing a shot.
strangely touching.

nice post Diman


----------



## Razzle (Aug 20, 2013)

I can see where this video is coming from. kinda like " Hey look were all human" sort of thing.


----------

